
How to stop Apple spying on your Yosemite searches - riaface
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-10/21/apple-spies-on-yosemite-searches
======
colinramsay
This headline annoys me no end. Does wired think that there's an Apple
employee scrolling through your searches and making a note of anything
interesting?

